# various pictures



## sunny91 (May 1, 2005)

Various pictures of warbirds..

bye,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Very, very nice!


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Good Stuff! C'est Bon, Sunny. 8) Merci.


----------



## sunny91 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Evangilder for the french words.

bye,

sunny91


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Wow great pics! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

interestingly that avenger's based in france..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Be afraid, be very afraid...


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

De rien, Sunny. Je parle francais en peu.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

wow i can actually understand that!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

I cant. But hey, I gave up French! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

apparently i'm very good at french and i'm a natural linguist.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

I wish we had the option to learn German.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Yes, Lanc, but are you a cunning linguist?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

do you mean can i swear??


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Man, all I can speak is English and a bit of 'Newfinese'. My French sucks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

ok loot at the shot of the 3 spits, does the canopy of the top one look fake to anyone else.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Hmmm it is stramge. Maybe it is the one that was converted to a two seater?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 1, 2005)

it's not, it just look like the front part's missing.............


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Looks kind of like a Corsair canopy. Stranger though is it looks like there is no one in the cockpit!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Hmmm it is stramge. Maybe it is the one that was converted to a two seater?


That's how it looks to me. It has to be, because the seat's way too far back for it to be a single seater.


----------



## Glider (May 1, 2005)

I must go with the conversion to a two seater. The seat is further back and has had extra height added to it.
Finally I can only add to the comments that someone knows how to take a really good photo. If anyone knows what settings were used I wold appreciate the info. I think of myself as being a fairly good at taking photos but I know when I am beaten by a country mile.


----------



## sunny91 (May 1, 2005)

Hi; about the canopy of the MJ-627 in the picture with 3 aircrafts,
i have found a site talking about this aircraft, go to the site and
you will seee that the canopy is not the same as the others.
i don't know how to explain that.

http://www.warbirdregistry.org/spitregistry/spitfire-mj627.html

bye.

sunny91


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Yep, a 2 seater. It looks like it was converted to a T.9 in 1951.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

A two-seater it is then.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Wouldn't _that_ be fun to get a ride in?!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

I'd love the opportunity.


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Uve got to read the flypast. Once they had a contest and u could win a flight in a spit. ofcourse i send my awnsers in but i gues i wasnt just that lucky..


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

B29 on carrier

Combat photagrapher


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

Very good


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 13, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2005)

HAHA the B-29 one, brilliant


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 15, 2005)

yes i want on that site and there's some damn funny comics on there......


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 16, 2005)

By the way, its www.planestuff.com


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Tsk Tsk


----------



## jhamlin (May 16, 2005)

here is a site for the 2-seat spitfire in the picture

http://www.historicair.com/type509spitfires/mj627.html


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

Thats one hell of a shining 2 seater!!!


----------

